# Started to put a few things out for my 2008 yard haunt!



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

So we started putting a few things out tonight just trying to get a general idea of the layout of our yard haunt this year. This year we are doing a graveyard theme. I will have the yard surrounded with caution tape so the kids don't run through the yard and have to start at the beginning. When they leave they will follow a path of lights through the yard that will take them through several haunted scenes and scares! They will end with a 9' tall inflatable cemetery arch that will put them back on the sidewalk.

I plan to have about 6 characters in the yard: I will be a grim reaper, there will be a couple guys in all black "scream" costumes with different masks, I will have a Jason and a Freddy that will battle in the yard from time to time, a "gate keeper" that will let kids through a few at a time by moving this really cool chain and posts I made last year. Of course I will have chairs set out in the yard with fake people just to keep the kids wondering who is real and who is fake. And finally, while the kids are piling up in the drive way I am going to have a Halloween chant light up on a stand that will basically say if you're brave say "leather face" three times and then my friend will pop out from the side of the garage with the 40cc chain saw with remote controlled strobe lights going off behind him lol. (of course the chain has been taken off.) I think I want this feature more for the parents that are standing around waiting for their kids.

The fog is coming from a cheap little fogger that I use in my "Monster in a box" running some very cheap party city fog juice so It's not that impressive. I should have my case of Froggys Frozen fog juice in by next Wednesday and I will be using my Chauvet 1250 fog machine through a chiller using the froggys fog juice so it should look much better.

Here's a few pics the wife snapped off while I was putting some things out. Please remember that I didn't worry about hiding the drop cords since it was just a dry run and I don't have all the tombstones. I also haven't put out any spider webbing. This is my 3rd year putting on a yard haunt and it keeps getting bigger and nicer so please help me out with any comments, tips, or ideas to make it better!


----------



## CICreations (Oct 5, 2006)

My 5 year old wearing my Grim Reaper costume for trick or treat night at my yard haunt. I have no idea where she gets this from lol.....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Eeek! It's the Grim Hugger!  Cute.

Nice layout with the path. Once you get the rest of your stones put out that'll look great. And I like the shape of your gauze ghost.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

i see BEER! i maen an awsome costume on that kid!


----------

